
Reason America Refuses to Hold Saudi Arabia Responsible for Murder - vinnyglennon
https://warisboring.com/theres-one-reason-america-refuses-to-hold-saudi-arabia-responsible-for-murder/
======
ohiovr
Why doesn’t Saudi Arabia see treasury bonds as dead capital as described in
the article? It is money that isn’t being used for anything.

------
exabrial
I feel like I'm missing something: [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/u-s-
announces-sanctions-on-saud...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/u-s-announces-
sanctions-on-saudis-over-khashoggi-death/)

> U.S. announces sanctions against 17 Saudis over Khashoggi's death

~~~
velobro
They are scapegoats.

The person who ordered the murder, commonly believed to be the Crown Prince,
isn't going to face a thing.

~~~
exabrial
Gotcha. I was unaware, I have been following that closely. I personally don't
care for our ties to that nation

